# Model A - The Socionics Cognitive Function Model



## Kanerou

Strelok said:


> No, I was thinking of INTj (LII)


OK. LII is TiNe; FiSe; FeSi; TeNi.


----------



## Strelok

Kanerou said:


> OK. LII is TiNe; FiSe; FeSi; TeNi.


They swapped FeSi with FiSe?


----------



## Kanerou

Strelok said:


> They swapped FeSi with FiSe?


I would not say "swapped"; you're dealing with different a different system and a different model.

TiNe - Ego (strong, conscious, valued)
FiSe - Super-Ego (weak, conscious, unvalued)
FeSi - Super-Id (weak, unconscious, valued)
TeNi - Id (strong, unconscious, unvalued)


----------



## Kabosu

I'd say that Model A's MBTI equivalent would be the Beebe model. In fact, they both pretty much are similar presentations when you get to the non-valued functions. MBTI and Socionics are 2 different perspectives from Jung/Psychological Types. The translations should be from the latter and not through the first two.

The Beebe model is ordered like with MBTI though. Tertiary and inferior play a similar role to mobilizing and suggestive, ignoring and demonstrative to villain/opposing and senex/witch/critical parent, PoLR and role to trickster and demon.

Socionics is more ordered more by strength of the elements while MBTI is ordered by how often they're used.

Both are saying the same functions/elements are valued and not valued, but Model A shows how all 8 of them are used while MBTI standard just uses the 4 conscious ones.


----------



## Persephone Soul

*Subscribing*


----------



## Tellus

I prefer this description of Model A:


----------



## Strelok

Tellus said:


> I prefer this description of Model A:
> 
> View attachment 539010


Cool. Do you know where I can find a grid (or even a list) indicating where each of the 8 cognitive functions fall in this stack for each type? (Or even just for INTPs, aka LII / "INTj")

I _think_ it would go like this for my type, but socionics websites always list everything in different orders, so I'm never completely sure: http://i.imgur.com/QJJmwoP.jpg

It's mostly the 2nd and 3rd rows I'm not 100% confident about.


----------



## Tellus

Strelok said:


> Cool. Do you know where I can find a grid (or even a list) indicating where each of the 8 cognitive functions fall in this stack for each type? (Or even just for INTPs, aka LII / "INTj")
> 
> I _think_ it would go like this for my type, but socionics websites always list everything in different orders, so I'm never completely sure: http://i.imgur.com/QJJmwoP.jpg
> 
> 
> It's mostly the 2nd and 3rd rows I'm not 100% confident about.


The functions in Model A are ordered from the most conscious function to the most unconscious function (but you can use the _vital_ functions consciously for a short period of time).

Preference or strength of the functions corresponds to _dimensionality_ in Socionics:

Dimensionality of functions - Wikisocion


EDIT: Or did you mean this?









Circle is Sensing, black is extratim

Se is LII's fourth function, Ni is LII's eighth function


----------



## Strelok

Tellus said:


> [...]


So did I fill in the grid correctly or what?


----------



## Tellus

Strelok said:


> So did I fill in the grid correctly or what?


No, LII's Role function is Fi.


----------



## Strelok

Tellus said:


> No, LII's Role function is Fi.


Ok, thank you. So swap the Fi and Se around... Do I also need to swap the position of Fe with Si?


----------



## Tellus

Strelok said:


> Ok, thank you. So swap the Fi and Se around... Do I also need to swap the position of Fe with Si?


Yes, swap Fe/Si, and Te/Ni.

LII:

Ti Ne
Se Fi
------
Si Fe
Te Ni

Mental functions: clockwise
Vital functions: counterclockwise


----------

